# Where IS that swivel barb??



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

Does anyone know where I put that swivel barb that I bought last year??!?

I want to hook up my box hose reel and a can't find it ANYWHERE!

Either my wife hid it on me or YOU took it!

Did you take it??

Man, I hate this.

Murph


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Yeah, I took it. Don't even think about asking for it back either! :evil:


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> Yeah, I took it. Don't even think about asking for it back either! :evil:


Hah!  Yeah... I thought it would be you... 

Man, i gotta get organized over here. I've accumulated so many lawn toys, gadget, and equipment.... they are in boxes, cabinets, drawers, countertops... and then I move them in for winter, out for spring...

This was bound to happen. I'm glad it was only a small piece this time. What am i supposed to do with all this crap?

Murph


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Yeah. Organization is key. But your always bound to lose something. Gotta take it in stride. Just wait for the day down the road that you will finally find it. Haha


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Borrowed my sister's car once. Returned the car and the keys to my grandparents house, so they could return it to her when she got back into town. She gets back and the keys were no where to be found.

Did I really forget to give them the keys? Where were they? "DFW didn't bring us the keys." "Yes, I did, I laid them on the kitchen table." "No, they were never here." "Yes, they were." "No." "Yes." "No." "Yes." It was a family fight and sore spot for a long time.

Years later, my sister has already made a new set of keys from the dealer, my grandparents have passed away, and we are cleaning out the house to sell it. What finally showed up in a back drawer? Yep, those keys.

"Told you I didn't forget to leave those keys."


----------



## BXMurphy (Aug 5, 2017)

dfw_pilot said:


> Borrowed my sister's car once. Returned the car and the keys to my grandparents house, so they could return it to her when she got back into town. She gets back and the keys were no where to be found.
> 
> Did I really forget to give them the keys? Where were they? "DFW didn't bring us the keys." "Yes, I did, I laid them on the kitchen table." "No, they were never here." "Yes, they were." "No." "Yes." "No." "Yes." It was a family fight and sore spot for a long time.
> 
> ...


Good GRIEF!  Too funny.

But that's another thing... they NEVER listen!

I trust the sore spot finally healed.

You know what I hate the most? The cleaner-uppers. Trying to do you a favor and only wind up hiding things. Can't find 'em after they've done you a "favor."

Arrrgh!


----------



## The Anti-Rebel (Feb 16, 2019)




----------

